# Copie d'Ipod Touch?!



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je vais acheter un Ipod touch V3, j'aimerais savoir si il existe des copient qui circuleraient dans le marché de l'occasion pour éviter de me faire avoir..
Je sais qu'il en existe, mais des sous d'autre noms qu'Ipod Touch, je parle surtout de vulgaires copies..

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2010)

pour vous assurez qu'il s'agit bien d'un iPod vendu par Apple, demandez la facture et le numéro de série. Vous téléphonez ensuite à Apple pour vérifier que le numéro de série existe et que le propriétaire est bien la personne qui vous vend l'appareil.


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup! Et Tu sais comment je pourrais différencier les différentes versions?..


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2010)

je ne comprends pas la question. C'est pas vous qui différenciez. C'est Apple dès le moment où vous les appelez.


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2010)

Le plus simple, c'est de l'allumer et de voir le système embarqué. Sauf que pour ça, il faut avoir l'appareil en main.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2010)

Guillaume-95 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup! Et Tu sais comment je pourrais différencier les différentes versions?..



Pour différencier les 2G et 3G, très similaires d'aspect : vérifie que le casque livré comporte un micro et utilise l'application Dictaphone pour vérifier l'enregistrement.
C'est u point qui différencie les 2G et 3G


----------

